# Autotrail fitting second battery



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We have a Cheyenne 634L 2001 and recently had 12 v problems which have been sorted. Whilst checking the wiring by the exsisting leisure battery there is also a connector with same colours as the battery ones. Are these the ones you would connect a second battery to with suitable connetors?. Plus there does not seem room for another battery , am i wrong?.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi.
Yes that is the loom for a second battery. All you need to do is buy a loom from Sargent Electrical. Connect to the second leisure battery and plug it in. Cost IIRC about £16.00
See Sargent for contact info.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the same model with the leisure battery installed in the external locker near the habitation door.

You are right there is only room for one battery in there,my second battery is fitted in the boot and the wiring loom goes from the first battery under the van to the rear battery connected them in parallel.


----------

